# PGD and Donor Eggs - is it worth it?



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

We are going for another attempt at donor eggs with a new donor and a new clinic (in Spain).  Given our history - which you can see in my signature - the clinic has suggested that we consider PGD.  This will add about 3500-4500 euros to the cost and financially will stretch but not be impossible.  The question is...is it worth it?

My OH has passed his SA and all is normal, he has had blood karyotyping and all as normal with that too.  His DNA Frag was high but hopefully vitamins and lifestyle changes are helping with that.  As a result, we will also be using MACS which will assist in choosing the best.  There are no known genetic conditions or illnesses in his family.  His Dad died when he was young, only 67 but his Mum is still going strong at almost 93.

This is likely to be our last go, so I'm tempted to throw everything at it and hang the cost but it is a lot and we will probably have to put it on the credit card which I am reluctant to do as I hate the thought of paying it off if it doesn't work!

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Turia x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
if his dna fragmentation is high and you are thinking it is your last go I would go with pgs. I know misty b had 5 top grade embryos of which only 1 was genetically normal, and that one  is now nearly 6 months old.  
are you rechecking fragmentation pre cycle?  Is there the pos of using donor sperm if results still bad?

Are you set on that clinic is spain? It may be worth asking other clinics prices including pgs as I thought 2000 to 3000 pounds sterling for pgs. Tho if you are otherwise happy with them...

good luck with your treatment

x x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Turia- you've been through a lot. 

I think  I would do PGS if there was a known problem with either of the parties involved in embryo making business  & 50/50 sperm  split not possible. 
Have yr oh seen an urologist? Perhaps the visit might prove to be cheaper than PGS cost. 
Also, perhaps immune testing if you haven't already done it.

Good luck for the next cycle


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Mierran and Altai for your replies.

We are going with Procreatec this time in Madrid, and liaising with Ruth at IVF treatment abroad.  Hopefully this change of clinic also helps, but it took so long to get my OH to agree to this clinic that any change will make him dig his heels in and not try again at all!  I know he also won't consider donor sperm, he reckons that with his sperm and my carrying a baby would make it 'ours' and negate the donor egg aspect but won't consider if it wasn't part of him in some way.

We haven't yet had full immune testing but I will be on Predislone this time round as well, just in case.  Fingers crossed it makes the difference...

Having now spoken to my OH, we just can't afford the additional cost.  We have spent all our savings and my inheritance from my mum on treatment, there is nothing left and a fresh cycle is already going to stretch us.  It is unfair that it boils down to money, yet I know that I am luckier than many on these boards.

Glad things are going well Mierran, I've been keeping up to date on your diary.

Turia x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Ta hon, and keeping fingers xd for you. 

X x


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Turia

I am having PGS with my DE cycle after christmas as it helps to give a greater chance of pregnancy due to factoring out the embryos that are not capable of producing a pregnancy and those that dont have all the right chromosones etc. but you are right it is not cheap at just over £3000  on top of the DE cycle.

Wishing you the very best of luck you sound and (looking at your thread) have really been through it! I am using AVA Peter but have heard good things on her about Spain so am sure you are in good hands and some times just a change in the clinic can mean all the difference (fresh eyes and fresh opinions )

Hugs Tilly xx


----------

